# Purchase of Resale DC (Trust) Points ..... Likelihood of Success?



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anybody experienced a purchase of DC (trust) points on the resale market and if so, how likely is one to pass rofr if price is less than the current Marriott pricing by approximately 60%?


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Has anybody experienced a purchase of DC (trust) points on the resale market and if so, how likely is one to pass rofr if price is less than the current Marriott pricing by approximately 60%?



I am purchasing Trust Points now, and the ROFR waiver request has been sent to Marriott (last Monday).   

Purchase price was $5 per point, and the junk fees are another $0.80 per point ($200 for each 250 points, minimum of $2,000) and another $300 fee.

I believe this will pass ROFR and that I will have full access to points.

Will keep TUGgers apprised.

Best,

Greg


----------



## NightSkyTraveler (Sep 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Has anybody experienced a purchase of DC (trust) points on the resale market and if so, how likely is one to pass rofr if price is less than the current Marriott pricing by approximately 60%?



Bought 2000 last year at $4.5/point, then fees....passed ROFR.  use them just fine.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 3, 2013)

I am considering putting in an offer (resale) at $4.30 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees per 250 points. I wonder if it will pass ROFR.


----------



## jont (Sep 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I am considering putting in an offer (resale) at $4.30 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees per 250 points. I wonder if it will pass ROFR.


 Only one way to find out


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I am considering putting in an offer (resale) at $4.30 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees per 250 points. I wonder if it will pass ROFR.



There's 2250 points selling on Ebay with about 6 minutes left, the price per point is currently at $4.355 + fees....so your deal seems in the ballpark with that.  As for ROFR, as jont says....only one way to find out.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> There's 2250 points selling on Ebay with about 6 minutes left, the price per point is currently at $4.355 + fees....so your deal seems in the ballpark with that.  As for ROFR, as jont says....only one way to find out.



Curious what it sold for- I tried searching for Marriott points and no listing came up


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Curious what it sold for- I tried searching for Marriott points and no listing came up



The 2250 points sold for $9,800, so the bid that I commented on at 6 mins left held.  It was listed oddly so not surprised you did not easily find it, I stumbled across it a few days ago and figured I would keep an eye on it just out of curiousity of current auction value of points.


----------



## GregT (Sep 4, 2013)

I just heard back from the closing agent that my points have cleared ROFR.

ROFR waiver request was submitted on 8/26 and waiver received 9/3.   I've requested a copy of the waiver from the broker and as soon as I've confirmed, I will update Dioxide's database.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jont (Sep 4, 2013)

GregT said:


> I just heard back from the closing agent that my points have cleared ROFR.
> 
> ROFR waiver request was submitted on 8/26 and waiver received 9/3.   I've requested a copy of the waiver from the broker and as soon as I've confirmed, I will update Dioxide's database.
> 
> ...



Congrats Greg and thanks for sharing and trailblazing.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 4, 2013)

That's great Greg!! Essentially half off from the current asking price, even with the fees.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this Greg. Will be closely following developments. Interested to find out how it all works out.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 4, 2013)

I only have legacy points (but a lot - Premier Plus).  Wondering if it is worth it to buy some resale Trust points to have access to that inventory.

Is there a minimum I must own to be part of the Trust program?

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## GregT (Sep 4, 2013)

bobmcgraw said:


> I only have legacy points (but a lot - Premier Plus).  Wondering if it is worth it to buy some resale Trust points to have access to that inventory.
> 
> Is there a minimum I must own to be part of the Trust program?
> 
> Any insights would be appreciated.



Bob,

If you already have legacy points (and are therefore enrolled in DClub), I would not buy Trust Points at this time.  I would choose to rent them (either Trust or Legacy points), because they can be rented in abundance for $0.50 - $0.60/point, and the MF on Trust Points is $0.45.   So someone who is already enrolled is likely better off simply renting points, versus owning them.

I am buying Trust Points for a very specific reason -- there is a specific unit in the Trust (Unit 6206*26) that is the adjacent week to my MOC 3BR (Unit 6206*25).   I am buying Trust Points because I believe it will increase my odds of making the reservation and extending my stay in the same unit at MOC (which rocks).

That's the only reason I'm buying Trust Points.  And even then, I'm buying a base package of 3,500 points and then renting the additional points needed, versus buying all the Trust Points that are needed for my target reservation.  

I hope that helps?

Best,

Greg


----------



## iluvfla (Sep 4, 2013)

My understanding is that there is no difference between trust and legacy points, look, I booked a 3 bedroom unit at Crystal Shores with legacy points only!!!!


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks GregT and iluvfla!  I never thought about renting Trust DC points.  Can those be put into my DC account just like my Legacy points or will I need to have a Trust DC owner make a Trust DC reservation in their name for me?

I don't have anything I want to do right now but more for future reference.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

bobmcgraw said:


> Thanks GregT and iluvfla!  I never thought about renting Trust DC points.  Can those be put into my DC account just like my Legacy points or will I need to have a Trust DC owner make a Trust DC reservation in their name for me?
> 
> I don't have anything I want to do right now but more for future reference.



Trust and Legacy points can both be transferred into your account if you rented them, no worries there.  I currently have some of both in mine.  From there, you can make your own ressie as you normally would.  

For most reservations at the 12 month window, most have found that using Legacy or Trust or a combination of both does not matter, as inventory you are booking at 12 months or closer to the check in date is in the Exchange bucket.  That said, there are instances TUGgers have found (including myself) where in the 13 month advance reservation window, there are certain ressies that can only be made with Trust points because they are only in the Trust bucket at that point in time (and will later be put into the Exchange bucket if not snatched up).


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks!  That helps clarify things a bunch.

I have to say, despite some initial reservations, I have found the DC program to be a fantastic addition to my ownership.  It has allowed me all kinds of flexibility that I did not have before.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Curious what it sold for- I tried searching for Marriott points and no listing came up



Here is the link to the SOLD listing if you wanted to check it out.  Looks like 4 bidders total.


----------



## GregT (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I am considering putting in an offer (resale) at $4.30 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees per 250 points. I wonder if it will pass ROFR.



It's hard to tell what is passing ROFR these days.  I spoke to five brokers when I was shopping, and the consistent theme was that contracts under $5/point were getting ROFR'd.  

It's hard to tell if that was true, or if there was a single ROFR under $5 and they were simply spreading the same word.

A possible solution to bring down the acquisition cost is to look for a contract with points intact. My contract has 2013 points intact, and I hope to get the contract transferred quickly (it will be close) and then I will rent out the 2013 points to modestly off-set the purchase price since I didn't pay the MFs.  Or I will just go on a vacation .

If you do make an offer, please let us know how it goes.  I've been very explicit with the closing agent that I want to pay the junk fees (to avoid any restriction).    She noted this was the first time a client had been adamant about detailing fees to be paid.

Will keep you apprised.

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Greg, congratulations on getting through the ROFR process successfully.  I hope this overall plan works well for you.

Mike


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I am considering putting in an offer (resale) at $4.30 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees per 250 points.



NYFLTRAVELER:

I am curious with all you have learned from your fellow TUGgers, why you are still targeting a 3500 point package via the resale market, which I recall is consistent with the Marriott package you recently rescinded.  I too am a Trust points only owner, and love it, don't get me wrong, but if I knew then what TUG has taught me, I would have purchased the smallest package possible to have full rights in the DC (1500 I believe) and rent any additional points needed each year on vacationpointexchange.com.  You can rent points for $0.55/point which is only $0.10/point more than what they would cost you in annual maintenance fees if you owned them, and all that without paying the upfront purchase price.  

So even on a 3500 point package, I would argue that you are purchasing 2000 points too many and even at resale prices, that's $8600 (using your $4.30/point quote) plus additional Marriott fees more than necessary.  

So if you figure it costs you $200 more each year to rent the additional 2000 points than it would cost to pay your maintenance fees if you owned them, it would take you 40 something years before you spend the additional $8,600 cost you paid *upfront* to purchase them.  I realize you feel by purchasing resale, you are already saving a ton vs. Marriott store bought points, but I am still confused why you would not purchase just the minimum and rent the rest.  Its likely with 3500 points, you will be renting more points in most years anyhow, so help me understand your motivation to purchase the 3500 point package.  If the rental game changes down the road, you can always buy more resale points at that point in time.

Just curious.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 4, 2013)

Valid question. My research has shown that other than the couple of people on here it is difficult to find points to rent and even at that the types of places we would like to travel to would be the higher point totals. So to have a 3500 head start would likely make it easier. We are still exploring the options and may try to rent something for early 2014 before buying to ensure this is something we would like to do on an annual basis.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> NYFLTRAVELER:
> 
> I am curious with all you have learned from your fellow TUGgers, why you are still targeting a 3500 point package via the resale market, which I recall is consistent with the Marriott package you recently rescinded.  I too am a Trust points only owner, and love it, don't get me wrong, but if I knew then what TUG has taught me, I would have purchased the smallest package possible to have full rights in the DC (1500 I believe) and rent any additional points needed each year on vacationpointexchange.com.  You can rent points for $0.55/point which is only $0.10/point more than what they would cost you in annual maintenance fees if you owned them, and all that without paying the upfront purchase price.
> 
> ...



I think the only issue with renting is actually being able to rent Trust points for $0.55pp. They aren't very plentiful. Still not sure if trust points command a premium on the rental market, but there isn't an abundance of them. At least not yet. That would be my only concert with owning pure trust points and renting additional points. If you want to use them all for a pure trust reservation, you may have a hard time finding trust points to rent.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Valid question. My research has shown that other than the couple of people on here it is difficult to find points to rent and even at that the types of places we would like to travel to would be the higher point totals. So to have a 3500 head start would likely make it easier. We are still exploring the options and may try to rent something for early 2014 before buying to ensure this is something we would like to do on an annual basis.



Points to rent are currently quite abundant and VERY easily found.  Some of the super-owners have 100,000 points for rent annually.  Curious what research you have done that shows rental points are hard to come by.  In fact, I just rented 3000 today from a guy I don't know, have never talked to and only found on GregT and StevenTing's website and from start to finish it took perhaps 2 hours total elapsed time (probably 5 minutes of actual effort).  Its very easy.  You can pay via credit card via PayPal, which takes the pucker factor out of it.  Anyhow, I would encourage you to do a bit more research.  IMO, if you owned 1500 points, you could easily rent another 5000 points (or whatever you feel you need in any given year...and in that quantity, at current market pricing gets you to a rental rate of $0.50/point) and you can have a kick butt vacation on 6500 points.  If you need more, you rent more, if you need less, you keep your $$.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the only issue with renting is actually being able to rent Trust points for $0.55pp. They aren't very plentiful. Still not sure if trust points command a premium on the rental market, but there isn't an abundance of them. At least not yet. That would be my only concert with owning pure trust points and renting additional points. If you want to use them all for a pure trust reservation, you may have a hard time finding trust points to rent.



But, with 3500 points, he is not Premier, so unless he wants to spend the 20% point premium to book in the 13 month window, I don't believe he will ever run into an issue needing Trust points only.  If he was purchasing 6500 points, then I would agree having all Trust points has a value (how much, I am not so sure).


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 4, 2013)

GregT said:


> I just heard back from the closing agent that my points have cleared ROFR.
> 
> ROFR waiver request was submitted on 8/26 and waiver received 9/3.   I've requested a copy of the waiver from the broker and as soon as I've confirmed, I will update Dioxide's database.
> 
> ...



Good for you!


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> But, with 3500 points, he is not Premier, so unless he wants to spend the 20% point premium to book in the 13 month window, I don't believe he will ever run into an issue needing Trust points only.  If he was purchasing 6500 points, then I would agree having all Trust points has a value (how much, I am not so sure).



A sales rep told me that there is no difference between a dc points inventory, specific week inventory and hotel inventory and that reservations are processed purely based on availability like a hotel. Is this a false statement?


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 4, 2013)

good evening...

Fastr..

I believe Dioxide was referring to the rental of TRUST points.  There are tons of Legacy points on the market, but TRUST points are less frequently seen on Steven and Greg's site...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> But, with 3500 points, he is not Premier, so unless he wants to spend the 20% point premium to book in the 13 month window, I don't believe he will ever run into an issue needing Trust points only.  If he was purchasing 6500 points, then I would agree having all Trust points has a value (how much, I am not so sure).



I would agree, the need to have only trust points is probably not that high. A combination of legacy and trust points would work for 90% of all reservations. Though that is the case now, we don't know how this may or may not change down the road.

If it were me, I would still opt for purchasing a resale week at a resort I would want to visit at least every few years. II is still a viable option for exchanging and still gets far more inventory than DC. Though it is harder to predict.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> Fastr..
> 
> I believe Dioxide was referring to the rental of TRUST points.  There are tons of Legacy points on the market, but TRUST points are less frequently seen on Steven and Greg's site...



I know exactly what dioxide was saying.  I am saying that by purchasing 3500 Trust points, NYFLTRAVELER is not at Premier status, so he cannot book in the 13 month window without paying a premium, and IMO, booking in the 12 month or closer to check in window has fewer (if any) Trust only ressies, so he could use a mix of Trust and Legacy in the 12 month or closer windows with no issues.  I do it all the time.  Have never had an issue in any window except 13 month window.  That said, I don't feel he would need to rent Trust points.  He could rent Legacy points and be just fine.


----------



## jont (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> NYFLTRAVELER:
> 
> I am curious with all you have learned from your fellow TUGgers, why you are still targeting a 3500 point package via the resale market, which I recall is consistent with the Marriott package you recently rescinded.  I too am a Trust points only owner, and love it, don't get me wrong, but if I knew then what TUG has taught me, I would have purchased the smallest package possible to have full rights in the DC (1500 I believe) and rent any additional points needed each year on vacationpointexchange.com.  You can rent points for $0.55/point which is only $0.10/point more than what they would cost you in annual maintenance fees if you owned them, and all that without paying the upfront purchase price.
> 
> ...



Great advice Fasttr. I gave NYFL the same advice  when he was asking if he should rescind his developer points purchase. Great minds think alike.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 4, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> I know exactly what dioxide was saying.  I am saying that by purchasing 3500 Trust points, NYFLTRAVELER is not at Premier status, so he cannot book in the 13 month window without paying a premium, and IMO, booking in the 12 month or closer to check in window has fewer (if any) Trust only ressies, so he could use a mix of Trust and Legacy in the 12 month or closer windows with no issues.  I do it all the time.  Have never had an issue in any window except 13 month window.  That said, I don't feel he would need to rent Trust points.  He could rent Legacy points and be just fine.



A sales rep stated there is no difference if you are a DC trust points owner, DC legacy points owner or just booking a regular old hotel room reservation in ha everything is inventory based and does not depend on what you have or own. 

Essentially if the room is available in (hotel type) inventory you can book it.

Is this true?


----------



## iluvfla (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER, yes it is, I already mention that last year I booked a 3 bedrooms crystal shores suite with legacy points, this is one of the hardest units to get, if it is available..... It is yours !!!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> A sales rep stated there is no difference if you are a DC trust points owner, DC legacy points owner or just booking a regular old hotel room reservation in ha everything is inventory based and does not depend on what you have or own.
> 
> Essentially if the room is available in (hotel type) inventory you can book it.
> 
> Is this true?



This is not true. Inventory for DC points reservations come from the trust or the MVC exchange company. This is different inventory than weeks owners can reserve and different still from what is seen on Marriott.com.

Every once and a while we get a post in here asking why they can't make a home resort reservation when they can see the inventory they want on Marriott.com. It is because the sources of inventory are different and don't mix.

Now if a room is available in the trust or MVC Exchange Company, yes you can book it. It kind of works like a hotel system if you look at it that way.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> A sales rep stated there is no difference if you are a DC trust points owner, DC legacy points owner or just booking a regular old hotel room reservation in ha everything is inventory based and does not depend on what you have or own.
> 
> Essentially if the room is available in (hotel type) inventory you can book it.
> 
> Is this true?



I agree with dioxide45...what you were told, or at least how you interpreted it, is not true.  In reading the docs, there are contractual differences between Trust and Exchange inventory, but I will say that Marriott attempts to make those differences as seamless or nonexistent as possible while still attempting to be fair to both Trust owners and Legacy owners.  Clearly the inventory found on Marriott.com is in a bucket all its own, and then you have inventory that will be dumped into II if it is unlikely the Exchange users will use them.  Even in the 13 month advance reservation window, all of the inventory that exists is not available to be reserved, much is held back and released at 12 months to be fair to non P and P+ owners.  Then you have Legacy owners who make their annual election at different times, making their inventory available at different points during the year.  As you can see, there are many buckets being actively managed in an attempt to maximize revenues while at the same time taking care of all types of owners/customers who are sitting at the table.  Clearly iluvfla believes they are all the same as in her experience she has noted no differences, which I believe is one of the DC's goals.  That said, there are differences that at times you may stumble across.


----------



## GregT (Sep 5, 2013)

NYFL,

I'm with Fasttr and Dioxide on this one....If you are dedicated to points, I would buy a smaller points package (2,000 points maximizes the Initiation Fee), and then rent the remaining points needed.  I would be happy to rent Legacy Points to combine with your Trust Points -- and you have a highly flexible package.

If you're looking for a cost effective option, I would consider buying a trading property too -- either GV/SR/WR/GC that opens lots of options for you.

The ability to transfer points in the Marriott system is extremely powerful (perhaps the primary reason that I joined it) and renting points for not much more than the MFs raises the question -- why own them when renting is so cheap?

Interesting stuff....

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 5, 2013)

GregT said:


> NYFL,
> 
> I'm with Fasttr and Dioxide on this one...*.If you are dedicated to points, I would buy a smaller points package (2,000 points maximizes the Initiation Fee), and then rent the remaining points needed.  I would be happy to rent Legacy Points to combine with your Trust Points -- and you have a highly flexible package.*
> 
> ...


I so agree with you.  Why pay more if it isn't necessary except in your very unique situation.

I hope that it will work out for you and will read your updates with good results.


----------



## taxare (Sep 9, 2013)

GregT said:


> I just heard back from the closing agent that my points have cleared ROFR.
> 
> ROFR waiver request was submitted on 8/26 and waiver received 9/3.   I've requested a copy of the waiver from the broker and as soon as I've confirmed, I will update Dioxide's database.
> 
> ...



Hello fellow Tuggers,

I'm at about the same place as Greg T. I have purchased 2500 points at just north of $5pp plus the transfer fees (total $5.90pp) and have received the waiver. I decided to purchase more points to get me to Premier Plus, and as I'm nearing retirement I have a lot more flexibility to use the shorter term mid week options and would like the 13 month out flexibility. I know some disagree and I could rent points, but this works for me. Once all is said and done and closed I will provide more information on the broker I used (who has been excellent), his thoughts on ROFR pricing etc. He just had a sale ROFR'd at $5.30, and he isn't sure why. I hope to add to Greg Ts excellent updates and information to help others as much as this group has helped me over the years.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2013)

I would be surprised that you could buy extra points on the resale market and have them apply toward Premier Plus status.  I don't think there are any points based systems (or any systems) now-a-days that allow resale points to count toward any kind of status with increased benefits.  Most will allow resale points to be used at the same level you currently have.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 9, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I would be surprised that you could buy extra points on the resale market and have them apply toward Premier Plus status.  I don't think there are any points based systems (or any systems) now-a-days that allow resale points to count toward any kind of status with increased benefits.  Most will allow resale points to be used at the same level you currently have.



Back when I was thinking about purchasing additional points via the resale market, I was told by two separate MVC Customer Care Managers in writing that resale points would count toward P and P+ status provided that the $200/Beneficial Interest ($2000 minimum) was paid to MVC.  I think they feel that with the fees per BI that are paid to MVC, they are getting something even on resale sales to warrant them allowing such points to count.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

taxare said:


> Hello fellow Tuggers,
> 
> I'm at about the same place as Greg T. I have purchased 2500 points at just north of $5pp plus the transfer fees (total $5.90pp) and have received the waiver. I decided to purchase more points to get me to Premier Plus, and as I'm nearing retirement I have a lot more flexibility to use the shorter term mid week options and would like the 13 month out flexibility. I know some disagree and I could rent points, but this works for me. Once all is said and done and closed I will provide more information on the broker I used (who has been excellent), his thoughts on ROFR pricing etc. He just had a sale ROFR'd at $5.30, and he isn't sure why. I hope to add to Greg Ts excellent updates and information to help others as much as this group has helped me over the years.



Please be sure to add your ROFR information to the database in my signature...


----------



## taxare (Sep 9, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Back when I was thinking about purchasing additional points via the resale market, I was told my two separate MVC Customer Care Managers in writing that resale points would count toward P and P+ status provided that the $200/Beneficial Interest ($2000 minimum) was paid to MVC.  I think they feel that with the fees per BI that are paid to MVC, they are getting something even on resale sales to warrant them allowing such points to count.



This is correct, and I have it written in my contract. Will let you know, once its reflected in my account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

taxare said:


> This is correct, and I have it written in my contract. Will let you know, once its reflected in my account.



I am not sure how having this in the contract would help? The contract is between you and the buyer. MVCI is not party to that transaction and contract.


----------



## swaits (Sep 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure how having this in the contract would help? The contract is between you and the buyer. MVCI is not party to that transaction and contract.



Couldn't it be written in the contract that the deal is void in the case that Marriott does not apply points toward P+? Like a contingency in any other real estate contract?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 22, 2013)

Approved by Marriott at $4.285 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees.

When I purchased (and later rescinded) directly from the Resort in August cost was more than double.


----------



## bmul2 (Oct 22, 2013)

excellent price.  I am actively looking in the resale market for additional points to purchase to get to Premier status.  In looking at the vacation options, there is additional flexibility around getting to Premier status rather than just renting points.  However, I will agree that for most needs, a MVC owner can and should just rent points they need.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Approved by Marriott at $4.285 per point x 3500.....Plus the Marriott fees.
> 
> When I purchased (and later rescinded) directly from the Resort in August cost was more than double.



That's a great price, congratulations!

I'm still waiting for my ownership to transfer.....

Best,

Greg


----------



## jlehrma1 (Oct 22, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER:

How long did Marriott take to give you a decision on not exercising the Right of First Refusal?

I'm waiting on one that's close to 30 days.

Jerry


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2013)

jlehrma1 said:


> NYFLTRAVELER:
> 
> How long did Marriott take to give you a decision on not exercising the Right of First Refusal?
> 
> ...



My ROFR only took approx. 10 days....


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats Greg & NYFL on your purchases.

I'm still a bit surprised by people placing a bid based upon fear of ROFR. In the timeshare realm where it is a buyer's market and there will always be another one around the corner, I've gone by the thought, this is what I'm prepared to pay and if they exercise ROFR, ok, there will be another, as there is a huge supply out there. It's not something I need to have RIGHT FREAKING NOW, so I'm prepared to wait till a deal comes along at my price. 

I recently came across this dealing with a broker after I made an offer. Their immediate reply is that the price is way too low and Marriott would exercise ROFR. After my reply to the broker, a few hours later the broker wrote back the price was accepted by their seller. 

I had responded to about 6 or 7 ads, a couple of immediate rejections, but I had replied to another broker as well and he came back that his seller accepted my offer as well. So we accepted that one for my brother. A couple of days later the second broker advised that the seller had already deposited 2014 for DC points, so he was willing to drop the price $3000 as it would be 2015 first usage. Hot damn! This was on a 2br MOC OF unit.

Now whether it passes ROFR, who knows as Marriott has been so random in their exercising of deeds that I would bet against them all the time. I've seen so many pass that are a fraction of their resale buy back offers I don't think the ROFR department is really in tune with the resale buy back department to tell you the truth.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 22, 2013)

jlehrma1 said:


> NYFLTRAVELER:
> 
> How long did Marriott take to give you a decision on not exercising the Right of First Refusal?
> 
> ...



The ROFR took about 2 weeks; it was the closing/settlement company that was dragging its feet.  Now they say final closing in 30-45 days.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 23, 2013)

Quad

I didn't think you were buying in Hawaii cause the MF were to high.

I know its a personality flaw but I definitely have a case of "I want it now when I decide I want to buy something". Just never was very patient. 

Ian


----------



## taxare (Oct 23, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> The ROFR took about 2 weeks; it was the closing/settlement company that was dragging its feet.  Now they say final closing in 30-45 days.



NYFL, Congrats on a great price. I was curious as to whether your seller is underwater with a Marriott loan. One broker told me that they will generally waive ROFR on lower priced offers if they know the loan will be paid off on closing. I have no idea if this is true, but curious. I have had a recent transaction that didn't close, because the seller ended up not being able to come to the table with their payoff. Thanks


----------



## rthib (Oct 23, 2013)

So has anyone tried using their resale points?
Any limitations or issues?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 23, 2013)

rthib said:


> So has anyone tried using their resale points?
> Any limitations or issues?



*NightSkyTraveler* claims absolutely no limitations or issues with using his resale purchased points.  See post #14 in this thread....  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199030


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 23, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> Quad
> 
> I didn't think you were buying in Hawaii cause the MF were to high.
> 
> ...



I am buying it specifically to book week 51, 13+ months out with my multiple weeks consecutively and using it to rent out, in the original towers. The fees are high, but the rental market for that week is really good.

I'm impatient as well but love the thrill of the deal, so I enjoy the high of getting a bargain. I've seen so many people with "I don't want it anymore"itis and want it gone right freaking now on all different items including timeshares. It's a matter of connecting with them and making it a win-win. I had that happen to me quite recently and received 4 Marriotts for the cost of closings. I was like "Hell ya, lets do it,"


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 23, 2013)

taxare said:


> NYFL, Congrats on a great price. I was curious as to whether your seller is underwater with a Marriott loan. One broker told me that they will generally waive ROFR on lower priced offers if they know the loan will be paid off on closing. I have no idea if this is true, but curious. I have had a recent transaction that didn't close, because the seller ended up not being able to come to the table with their payoff. Thanks



Thank you. I do not know the seller's situation.

I do thank this site. I had actually purchased the same 3500 at the resort at the equivalent of $9.50/pp ($11.16 less a "discount").  After researching on here and having buyers remorse I quickly rescinded and threw out the offer which I saw online. I saved about 50% by doing this.


----------

